# Polydactyl Female needs a home



## PiercingGoddess (Jul 25, 2005)

I'm forced to part with my inside baby.

Black & White Polydactyl Female/short hair/1 year old (01/21/04)/not spayed
Her name is "Miss Fumbs" (name & spelling courtesy of my daughter)

I'll be happy to send pictures of her to anyone interested in giving her a good home. We've raised her from birth. She is litterbox trained but she has not ventured outside yet. Also, she had a litter of kittens 02/28/05 & the kittens have found homes.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

PLEASE get her speyed before you rehome her!!!!!!


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

where are you?


----------

